# Be Quiet E9 480W CM und E10 500W CM Laufwerkskabel gleich



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

mich würde  interessieren ob die Laufwerkskabel gleich sind, da ich aktuell in zwei verschiedenen PCs sowohl das E10 500W CM als auch im 2. PC ein E9 480W CM einsetze.

Es heißt ja immer man darf die Kabel nicht vertauschen bzw. die alten verwenden, bei den Grafikkarten Kabeln ist dies ja z.B. auch kein Problem diese zu unterscheiden da beim E10 schwarz und beim E9 noch farbig, aber die Laufwerkskabel sehen für mich aus als ob Sie komplett die gleichen wären.

Mir geht es dabei einerseits darum ob ich bei Bedarf die Laufwerkskabel an beiden Netzteilen verwenden kann und andererseits ob ich darauf aufpassen muss das sich diese sich nicht vermischen, ich sammle meine Kabel idr. in einer Schublade habe.

Aktuell habe ich die ürigen Kabel noch in der Netzteil Verpackung verstaut.

Atm laufen natürlich beide Netzteile und habe auch das Kabel getauscht als ich das E10 in meinen aktuellen PC eingebaut habe - also hier besteht kein Problem.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (17. Januar 2015)

kannst nehmen da auch beide von BeQuet sind. sind komplett gleich aufgebaut, da gibt es wirklich keinen unterschied


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Januar 2015)

Ja, bis auf die Farbe sind die Kabel gleich


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (17. Januar 2015)

behalte die Kabel auch von meinem alten Bequiet .... kann ja mal passieren das beim sleeven was daneben geht


----------



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

Bei den Laufwerkskabeln sind sogar die Farben gleich und das CPU Stromkabel bleibt ja eh dauerhaft am Netzteil dran und bei den PCIe Kabeln gibt es ja auch keinen Grund da was zu ändern außer die gehn kaputt^^


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (17. Januar 2015)

PCIe kabel gibts schon einen grund.....  nämlich zu sleeven


----------



## NuVirus (17. Januar 2015)

Ja das schon ich mein jetzt mehr als 2 Kabel kann ich ja nicht anschließen am Netzteil, bei den Laufwerkskabeln kann ich dann je nach Bedarf anstecken.


----------



## be quiet! Support (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo NuVirus,

die Laufwerkskabel E9 sind mit denen des E10 identisch.

Gruß

Marco


----------

